
Mac OSX Hacker News Menu Tab App - guidefreitas
http://www.guidefreitas.com/hacker-news-menu-tab-app
======
teilo
Just in case you have not completely killed your productivity already.

But seriously, it looks awesome!

------
songgao
Looks neat :-)

The comment view looks like the one in
hnmobile(<http://cheeaun.github.com/hnmobile/landing/>). Did you get inspired
by it?

~~~
cheeaun
Try load hnmobile on a non-iOS device/browser :)

~~~
songgao
So it IS hnmobile. Great job @cheeaun!

~~~
cheeaun
thanks :)

------
zaptheimpaler
If it gets any easier to browse HN, I may stop coding completely in favor of
reading about it!

------
raamdev
Very nice! As others said, as if I need an easier way to be distracted by HN.
;) I love that you made reading comments so easy -- that's usually what
interests me more than the actual articles.

One suggestion: When you're reading the comments, it would be nice to have a
way of opening the full article. I usually read the HN comments on an article
before clicking over to the article itself and unfortunately your app has no
way of opening the article from the comments view.

------
jaredsohn
Previous post of project: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4277901>

------
monkey_slap
Been looking for some simple Mac App examples, this looks great. Kudos!

------
bobwaycott
Well done.

I'm probably going to chide myself for downloading this in a few hours. :)

------
heed
Can you collapse parent comments?

------
CReber
This is awesome! Thanks Guilherme

------
odddogmedia
This is really great. Kudos, sir.

------
quadrant6
How to install?

~~~
guidefreitas
Download the zip, unzip, drag and drop to Applications, double click :)

~~~
quadrant6
I must be an idiot but unzipping the zip just shows project / package
contents. <http://i.imgur.com/5uUzI.png> ?

~~~
guidefreitas
You downloaded the project source code, you should download the link below
that on the page <http://imgur.com/y4NjL>

